# What is the cutest thing your hedgehog does?



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

For me, I LOVE the hedgie stretch/yawn. He looks so adorable! And I cant believe how long they can stretch LOL. Plus he is kind of a grump when I wake him up, but RIGHT after his first stretch, I know hes awake and ready to play 

What about you guys?


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

The cutest thing is just existing... She's so cute. When I am sitting, she like to walk across my chest up to my hands, push her nose under my fingers, and push up to try to burrow under my hands pushing her head up into my palm, and then curling up under my hand. She also walks up to my face and pushes her head up under my chin.

Also, tubing is so cute. She gets the tube on her head and starts rolling around in really adorable little ways. 

And she purrs when she's in a quieter mood and we pet her. All of her little sounds are very cute, though. 

Okay, I am gushing. I'll stop now.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

When they sleep inside their empty food bowls or when young siblings spoon at each other while sleeping


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Wonton is a sassy poo and doesn't like to be picked up, so she developed this new tactic: back shuffling. Hahaha. It's quite adorable, especially since she mastered it and can actually do it super quickly (she improved!) that it takes several attempts to successfully pick her up (against her will). :') Is Wonton the only one who does this? The back shuffling? Ahahaha.


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

Charlotte and Annabelle share a cage, and always sleep together side-by-side in the fleece bag I made for them. It's so cute to lift the edge and see two little faces looking back at me. Or two little backsides. 
Last night I went to check on them before I went to bed, and Charlotte was walking on their flying saucer wheel while Annabelle sat in the middle and spun. It was the funniest thing I've seen them do together!


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh! And Annabelle's a bit of a back shuffler too. She's still not incredibly fond of being picked up--but once she's been held for a few minutes she warms up considerably.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I think the cutest thing my hedgie has ever done, is running on my bed! It's so cute! She loves "Scarying" people, haha! I also think its really funny when she anoints her self just sniffing the air! It's hilarious! And yes, I love it when they stretch! It's the cutest thing!


----------

